# Ebay rant



## Jay81 (Apr 8, 2017)

Getting tired of bidding on items on ebay, only to have the listing ended early "due to an error in the listing."
Total BS. At least two of the three that happened recently I would bet the true reason for ending early was the fact the seller  was unhappy with the low amount of bids/ low price, as the auctions I'm referring to were getting ready to end in about a day from when they were ended. 
As a bidder, I'm expected to pay for an item if I bid and win, but the seller has a way out if he/she doesn't like the potential auction results. 
They could easily put a higher starting price or a reserve on the item, or even buy it now. Ebay allowing them to end early is just ridiculous.

Another rant, there's a bike I've been watching that I like. Says $120 for shipping. Then you scroll down to the description and it says no shipping, local pick up only unless you want to arrange your own shipping. WTF?
I've seen a few others with a shipping price only to say no shipping in the description. If you don't want to ship it fine, but then don't put a shipping price on it.


----------



## 1938airflow (Apr 8, 2017)

Most of the time with sellers ending listing, someone has offered the buyer more money so they send it and save some money from ebay.
If its a big deal sometimes i call ebay then they will look through the sellers messages and if they have received i offer off ebay they will suspend the sellers account for some time of just cancel thare account and will not let them sell again. 
Thats how to solve that problem.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 8, 2017)

I friggin hate feepay. Was a blastbin the 90's,then it got to be 15-20% of what i made. Screw it,might as well open a shop at that!

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## 1938airflow (Apr 8, 2017)

Well i make a living on ebay and i find all my stuff at auction/  estates / sales / swap meets. And if you go to a consignment shop/ antique store. They charge you around 250-500 a month for a booth. Maybe 10x10foot. Then 10-15 some are 20 percent on top of that. So if you look at it that way ebay feebay is really cheaper and i can promise stuff will sell faster and most of the time after its said and done ebay will get more money. So yes im not into paying ebay and people forget paypal is just as bad. So yes i would say ebay is going to be the only way to make and sell a big assortment of items to make money.

I dont like the fees but what else is thare where millions of paying customers are looking every second of the day.

As far as just selling some things from your collection to make room for more or play some money to buy something else yes i would probably look at the fees a little more.


----------



## 1938airflow (Apr 8, 2017)

As far as bicycle the old ones ill sell on this NICE little website and works just fine with me. Never yet had a problem with anyone one here and thare is a lot of big money collectors on here that love bikes. 
So i see a lot of people putting down ebay but less all thank the owner of this nice website that keeps it up and running for us all.


----------



## Jay81 (Apr 10, 2017)

And another thing, I had two items I bought in February and one in March from different sellers, and none of them left me feedback even though I left them all good feedback. I have never sold on ebay, but always give good feedback on my purchases and always have gotten good feedback in return, so I found it odd that three purchases in a row from three sellers and I got no feedback from any of them. I just sent them each a note with a friendly reminder. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 10, 2017)

There's a clothing consignment shop in the town I live in and I inquired about selling some vintage clothes there and their fee is 60%!!! And at least Ebay doesn't charge a buyers premium like most of the auction houses do these days.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 10, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> And another thing, I had two items I bought in February and one in March from different sellers, and none of them left me feedback even though I left them all good feedback. I have never sold on ebay, but always give good feedback on my purchases and always have gotten good feedback in return, so I found it odd that three purchases in a row from three sellers and I got no feedback from any of them. I just sent them each a note with a friendly reminder. We'll see how that goes.



Its sounds like your problem is more with ebay sellers than Ebay itself.  Don't get me wrong I have some gripes with Ebay, but it still gets the job done when you've got something you want to sell.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 10, 2017)

I've been buying and selling on ebay for the last 15 years with no complaints. About the "ending early" well it happened to me too, but I've learned that when I want something really bad I contact the seller and ask for a buy it now price or make a juicy offer, and 90% of the time I get the item. In the other hand I've received offers for my items as "buy it now" and it's up to me to decide whether to accept them or not. I never hesitate to contact a seller when I really want something.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 10, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I've been buying and selling on ebay for the last 15 years with no complaints. About the "ending early" well it happened to me too, but I've learned that when I want something really bad I contact the seller and ask for a buy it now price or make a juicy offer, and 90% of the time I get the item. In the other hand I've received offers for my items as "buy it now" and it's up to me to decide whether to accept them or not. I never hesitate to contact a seller when I really want something.





Exactly...unfortunately that's the way it works these days on the Bay
10 years ago or more?  People actually BID!  Now they don't bother half the time...
During the holidays I ran no reserve auctions starting at 9.99 like the good ol' days...Ended
up giving decent stuff away for peanuts.

Nearly everyone I know will make a serious 'off eBay' offer on items they want in hopes the seller
will end the auction early.
If you don't do it?  The next guy will...  And often times it's a win win for buyer and seller.....saving fees and time.

I've offered good money to sellers for items only to have them 'let it roll' then I end up winning the item for
way less than my initial offer.

It does suck, but that's the landscape eBay themselves have created by promoting BUY IT NOW as opposed
to auction listings.

It definitely does suck to see an item you are hoping to bid on and win Vanish...but I get why it happens.
People need to bid early and show interest to keep the sellers motivated to roll it to the end.

These days it all jumps at the last 1/2 minute.  Some sellers get too worried about waiting for the snipe bids
and kill their listings....if the bids aren't building up...    And that Does indeed blow.  But snipe programs have
created that issue as well.
Totally different landscape on Ebay...

But I do love Ebay more than be annoyed by it because anything can pop out of anywhere on the ol Ebay

As far as feedback?  Ugh.....waste of time unless some really screws you or something...
I rarely bother with it unless I am asked to leave it...like all the other bureaucracy on eBay..
having to advise when the item is shipped ...all these hoops to jump through..
lame and waste of time.  I ship as fast as I can or when convenient but always ship the item.

I also never sweat a seller who sold me something or harass them for tracking numbers
or when did you ship my item nonsense... Unless I'm leaving town or some extraneous issue arises I figure I'm getting something in the mail at some point... and people have lives to live beyond racing to the Fedex or Post office with my item.
Yep...guess I'm a low maintenance eBayer.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Apr 11, 2017)

Just save your money for Ann Arbor.


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 13, 2017)

Jay81 said:


> Getting tired of bidding on items on ebay, only to have the listing ended early "due to an error in the listing."
> Total BS. At least two of the three that happened recently I would bet the true reason for ending early was the fact the seller  was unhappy with the low amount of bids/ low price, as the auctions I'm referring to were getting ready to end in about a day from when they were ended.
> As a bidder, I'm expected to pay for an item if I bid and win, but the seller has a way out if he/she doesn't like the potential auction results.
> They could easily put a higher starting price or a reserve on the item, or even buy it now. Ebay allowing them to end early is just ridiculous.
> ...



you have to learn how to become more savvy!


----------



## partsguy (Apr 13, 2017)

Bikermaniac said:


> I've been buying and selling on ebay for the last 15 years with no complaints. About the "ending early" well it happened to me too, but I've learned that when I want something really bad I contact the seller and ask for a buy it now price or make a juicy offer, and 90% of the time I get the item. In the other hand I've received offers for my items as "buy it now" and it's up to me to decide whether to accept them or not. I never hesitate to contact a seller when I really want something.




I was offered to end listings early before. Sometimes I accept, sometimes I refuse. I only refuse if there are bids on the item or the offer is low. If I refuse, I typically get more than the offer.


----------

